Ask HN: Does anybody knows a temp mail service with an API? - O_H_E
======
onion2k
If "temp mail service" means a way of receiving email using a temporary
account then Mailinator does, but it's quite expensive.
[https://www.mailinator.com/pricingmatrix.jsp](https://www.mailinator.com/pricingmatrix.jsp)

